# Did Jrue just start?



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I read the boxscore but didn't see the game. What's going on?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Stefanski is using the bully pulpit.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Holiday, Iverson, Iguodala, Brand, Dalembert.

Worst 3-point shooting starting lineup in history.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Shot it better than LA last night.

Iverson actually really surprised me last night, shot 10-18, with 23 points, 2-2 from 3 point range, few assists too. Had a huge 3rd quarter with Kobe.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> Holiday, Iverson, Iguodala, Brand, Dalembert.
> 
> Worst 3-point shooting starting lineup in history.


I actually don't think that's any worse than what they've trotted out earlier this year, and the past couple.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

FX™ said:


> Shot it better than LA last night.
> 
> Iverson actually really surprised me last night, shot 10-18, with 23 points, 2-2 from 3 point range, few assists too. Had a huge 3rd quarter with Kobe.


Yeah, but phil knows exactly how to contain him. Overplay is right, then rotate a big over on the left side. You'll let a couple of assists go that way, but AI will get out of his rhythm quick.


----------

